# Ice Musky



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

First musky through the ice!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish! Did you keep him to eat - or release him?


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

All release on the musky's for me. I fish them alot in the summer and never keep longer than to get a nice photo.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish through the ice. I have been wanting to target muskie this year also. Did you get him on a tip up?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish man! Bet it was tough to keep out of the trees.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

kx36594.....Congrat's on the nice catch......that is a "Blood-Boiler" catch and will forever remain in your memory banks......Even greater is the fact that you chose to do a catch and release on it and a tip of the hat to you for that.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

kx36594 said:


> All release on the musky's for me. I fish them alot in the summer and never keep longer than to get a nice photo.


A nice, healthy-looking fish too... Congratulations!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats nice catch.. something definately to remember..thats awesome.. But not to solo you out by any means and nothing personal.... but What lake? or What lure? or What depth? orrr any helpful hints or advice?.. We can all sit here and post pics about what we caught.. and "brag" or whatnot if thats what you wanna call it.. but this is Ohiogamefishing.com "Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource" or basically... supposed to be an informative website for all fisherman. Not saying you dont have to post any exact details but it would be nice to see the creativity of others tactics. Just saying... Seeing more of this rather than the informative aspect of it.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice catch KX! Bet it made your day! Had to be a lot better than catching dinky panfish. 

I have to comment on the lecture you received though.

I find it ironic though that all but one of the responses has been positive and congratulatory. One of my first "lessons" in etiquette on here was not to grill a fellow fisher person on the gritty details of the catch that they chose to share with other members or post inflammatory remarks. Yes, I believe this site is intended to be informative, but it's also a place we can share our successes, failures and commiserate with one another. 

If a someone else has a question, they should ask, but there's no reason to criticize the poster for not divulging where, when and what regarding their catch! I can't remember how many times I've seen newbies ask such details only to get chewed out by senior members for not respecting someone's privacy. Meaning maybe the original poster doesn't want to divulge where the fish was caught because then the quiet, beautiful go-to spot becomes swarmed with every yahoo in the next 25 mile radius. Not that there are any members on here that are yahoos! 

JMHO


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice Fish !!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats!! that is a really pretty fish...well done...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

freakofnature13 said:


> Congrats nice catch.. something definately to remember..thats awesome.. But not to solo you out by any means and nothing personal.... but What lake? or What lure? or What depth? orrr any helpful hints or advice?.. We can all sit here and post pics about what we caught.. and "brag" or whatnot if thats what you wanna call it.. but this is Ohiogamefishing.com "Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource" or basically... supposed to be an informative website for all fisherman. Not saying you dont have to post any exact details but it would be nice to see the creativity of others tactics. Just saying... Seeing more of this rather than the informative aspect of it.


I know that targeting muskie during soft water is quite difficult so i can only imagine through the ice, I'm sure the OP put in his time and then some to get this great fish. I can see asking for technique or bait but going to this extreme is a bit much. You might as well ask him to hook it for you and let you reel it in. What satisfaction do you get out of catching a "free" fish so to speak? To me half the battle, half the fun is trying to figure out what species you are targeting. All the failures are worth it once you finally hook up with that one you have been after. Go put in your time and learn these fish and then you can post pics with the beauties that you catch. Also if you want info out of someone it's prolly not a good idea to bash them first then ask for help and you may have gotten more info through pm. I do see what you are saying about supposed to be an informative resource which I get but how do you think alot of these guys got good at fishing??? From the internet??? No from going FISHING!! What do you think our grandparents or even parents did before the internet?? BAck in those days the bait shop or coffe shop was the area forum and most of that was b.s. (which I think alot of on here is also but that is another subject). How did they know what to use and where to go?? They went and fished and figured it out on there own. Alot of guys on here are really helpful and have great posts, hell alot of um will even offer to take you out and SHOW you how to do it, but I gaurantee no one will help you if you don't respect them and start bashing them right off the bat. I think it is the mentality of my generation that no one should have to work at/for something and it should just be given to them freely without earning it.
GIMMIE,GIMMIE GIMMIE!!!! It really chaps my arse! I guesse i was just born in the wrong era, or I was taught good morals,work ethic and self respect as well as how to respect others. I wish more people my age were taught these things.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i appreciate everyones 2 cents on this topic...By no means am i bashing anyone and i shoulda started a new thread rather than posting it on someones great catch.. And trust me i put more time on the ice and open water and just as informative as anyone on here. By far am i no newbie to the site and or fishing.. and i understand everyone opinion to this.. Met a lot of guys on here and know them by name and have their #s fished with many and put many on fish.. If you know me you know how I am..Do anything for anyone..to put anyone on fish. No hard feelings to anyone sorry for the miss conception. Just a thought.. I can only imagine what others would say if i just i posted pics of everything i caught.. In my own opinion thats disrespect. Everyone got their own opinions and i respect that. Sorry again


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice Muskie..Congrats on a nice ice catch..What would you guess her length was looks like at least 36 incher..Had to be fun..JIM....CL....:B


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

congrats, nice fish. bet that was a blast, especially if you werent targeting them. if you were then it was pure satisfaction


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Really nice fish! Do they fight the same in winter? Why don't the fins have the red hue?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I may have over reacted a little and you are right I don't know you so I am sorry for that. i just see this alot where guys just want to be told where to go and what to do and it really bugs me. To me sharing a catch like that is what it is all about, when I'm fishing with some one I get as excited as they do when they get a good fish. Especially one like this that should be for pure sport. Again sorry for the personal attack, just rubbed me a little wrong and I can seef rom your post count that your not a newb


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

"Just a thought.. I can only imagine what others would say if i just i posted pics of everything i caught.. In my own opinion thats disrespect."

Freakofnature, if you check out the posts that kx36594 has posted so far, I believe this is the first picture of any fish he has caught so it's a stretch to make the above statement about him. 

And no you're not a newb so the tone of your post is what I'm sure rubbed both me and fishingtechnician the wrong way.

I believe ultimately there's just a right and wrong way to ask for details. Posting inflammatory remarks towards new members when they post a moment that they want to share with everyone isn't the right way. Several other people have asked questions without any criticism. Just my two cents from the perspective of a relatively new member as well.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There's alway someone on here who has to make a big deal out of everything. Can't we just hear if it was caught on a tip-up ? If a person posts a picture of a nice fish on here you should expect others to ask questions about the catch.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

SWEEEEEET CATCH. NICE GOING.:Banane38::woot:


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just to set the records straight....I did not catch her on a tip up. I was targeting musky and finally got my first through the ice. 

I appreciate the support from everyone especially fishingjunkie and fishintechnician. 

I have spent countless hours on the water and know the water system that I caught this fish on like the back of my hand. I can manuever the lake blinfolded and know all the structure without a graph if I chose not to turn it on.

Most musky anglers know that you don't run out after work and catcha handful of these awesome beasts. If you are a true musky angler, I'm sure you know the areas to catch them and how to catch them. If not, and you want to start fishing for them, then I suggest you plan on long hours with little or no results. 

The only problem I have with this whole thread is that I was mobbed for doing something wrong when all I wanted to do is show others the potentials we have ice fishing here locally. 

Can't I be proud of my achievements without being told I'm selfish and showing disrespect!? 

Sorry I didn't respond to everyones questions sooner, but I just got back to checking this to be shocked at what I have read......


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish for sure!!!! Definitley have me jealous.

In terms of posting pictures being disrespectful? are you kidding, this guy catches a great fish and wants to share it within this great community on here. How is that even close to being disrespectful.

Second if you want to know specifics there is a cool feature on here called a PM you can use that and if he wants to give out information he can. I agree with you that this is a place to share knowledge and information and there is a great wealth of it on here. However I will be the first one to tell you that I do NOT give out my spots or all of my information. I put a lot of time and effort into my fishing and I dont mind sharing it with trusted people. However there are a lot of "lurkers" on here on top of the thousands of members on here. If I posted all my information the next time I go out there could be 15 people in my spot or using my technique. Not trying to bash you for what you said, but do realize that is why a lot of people do not disclose a lot of information. I have no problem telling people how deep I was fishing or possibly what I was using for bait...but rarley on the open forum- usually through PM

Sorry for hi-jacking the thread a bit. Great muskie! Hard enough to catch one in open water let alone through the ice- mad props!


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

One last comment....

I see so many pictures of people with a musky on shore at a marina and realize that fish was never released. These fish are not like crappie or bluegill. 

I am a true catch and release musky fisherman. If I knew all others were that way, I amy not feel the way I do.

I would love to hear from some of the other musky anglers.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

kx36594 said:


> One last comment....
> 
> I see so many pictures of people with a musky on shore at a marina and realize that fish was never released. These fish are not like crappie or bluegill.
> 
> ...


In all fairness, all of the Muskies that I have caught so far in my lifetime have been released.... but they were also under-sized. I would like to eat one some day.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sorry Jim....I did not direct that towards you at all. Wasn't directed at anybody. I just know how easily this fish can be overfished or their numbers depleted beyond recovery. Forgive me if you though it was directed towards you.

My dad taught me how to fish for them. He cooked one up when I was a kid, and from what I remember, it was very strong and fishy tasting.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry....as I read more in depth, I seen some more questions that were asked.....

1) Yes...She was a bear to get out of the trees. On the hookset, she ran right into them and it took almost 10 minutes to get her out.

2) The fight....Yes she fought quite well considering she did get wrapped up in the trees. Her initial surge felt just as strong as summer fights. I'm not sure why the tips are different colored than some you see in the summer.

3) Size....I didn't get a measurement on her...I was so concerned getting her back in the water, I didn't want to spend the time. She worked herself pretty hard in the trees. If i had to guess, it would be between 30 & 36"....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

kx36594 said:


> I'm sorry Jim....I did not direct that towards you at all. Wasn't directed at anybody. I just know how easily this fish can be overfished or their numbers depleted beyond recovery. Forgive me if you though it was directed towards you.
> 
> My dad taught me how to fish for them. He cooked one up when I was a kid, and from what I remember, it was very strong and fishy tasting.


No offense at all. I just wanted to state the truth of my Musky experiences so far. I do not target Muskies specifically - but if I did, I'm sure that I would release most of them.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im glad ya got your fish. Ive been giving chasing them some though but cant get off the eyes. We use to get them casting trees at wb back 20yrs ago and they are the top notch predator. Most :B I get off the trees through the ice I lose.(bass,trout,pike) The pits were alot easier to target fish being smallish. Some of the inland lakes are tough to pick apart casting let alone through an 8in hole. Makes that a special catch! Thanks for postin it.

Freak of Nature, still think you should start that thread. Sounds like a good topic. Maybe for the better of things. Thanks guys! Dont forget its only as good as you make it.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I've only dreamed of pulling something like that through an ice hole! Catfish, musky, carp, anything bigger than a panfish would be a new experience for me. I'm no newbe to ice fishing, just mostly target panfish to bring home and eat.
Anyhow, I can tell from the waterline on the shorline it's not WB high level would not indicate Berlin either, NE Ohio at least we know that much lol. Portage Lakes most likely by your local.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Regardless of what anyone says or doesn't, AWESOME fish. I know plenty of guys (myself included) that would hit a backflip to land a ski like that in open water, let alone through the ice. The smile on your face, says it all.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

kx36594..... Who cares about all these haters Great catch you dont need to tell them where you caught him. Looks to me like you had a great time...And good for you


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats again on the catch. Hope the B.S. doesn't hold you back from posting the next one. I only troll for them in the fall, never had one casting. Can't imagine the initial run with the rod in my hands. That had to be SWEET! Thanks for the comeback on fin color. It sure looks like a 36 incher.


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had a rough enough year on the ice going after walleye, I can't even imagine the work put in on that catch. Patience really did pay off for you! Last time I ate one of those, was 25+ years ago...and that will always be the only one that finds it way into my belly...

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Muskies make men crazy.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

KX36954, You did nothing wrong.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats on the ice ski!! one hell of a fish through the ice. i'm jealous lol.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres a HUGE difference between sharing basic info, techniques and experiences (what this site is REALLY about) AND SPOONFEEDING! Some are just totally ignorant and too blind to see it! 

Good Fish.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres a HUGE difference between sharing basic info, techniques and experiences (what this site is REALLY about) AND SPOONFEEDING! Some are just totally ignorant and too blind to see it!
> 
> Good Fish.


:F I used to look that cute... What the heck happened!


----------

